# Hunting Set ups



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

What are your hunting set ups going to be for hunting season this fall? Post any pics that you have or just describe it if you want. Mine won't be set up until after worlds but I'm goint ot call up PSE and order a bunch of stuff for my Omen for hunting season. I'm going to be using my Omen with a phantom rest, 7 pin F-22 sight set 20, 40, 50, 60, 70, 80, 90. and an isolator g2 stab, and a 4 arrow quiver. In a couple of week I'll get my hunting arrows posted up. 28" CF Black Mamba with a 3.5" wrap, pink and orange FOBs, tipped with a Muzzy MX-3 with a finished arrow weight of 411 grains going 330fps @ 70lbs 28"DL.


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

Hoyt turbohawk 50 or 55 pounds, not sure yet.
Tru glo 5 pin sight
QAD ultra rest pro
6" Doinker DISH
Carbon express arrows tipped with magnus stingers. Total arrow weight will be around 415 grains.
Not sure on quiver yet


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Diamond Nitrous
65#, 27.5
Tri-van rest
7.5" octane stab

Hope I can get a spott hogg hog it

gonna be shooting either Victory vforce hv's v1 or CX maxima set up with either slick tricks or rage 2 blades with 2" fusions. Arrows should be at 318.

And a octane quiver.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

dont know what bow will be in the tree with me this year. buying a new bow before the season starts idk if it will be a target bow or a hunting bow (most likly hunting)

as of right now this is my hunting set up

alien x 59# 26.75" dl shooting 275-280 fps
victory vforce v1 safts with blazers
paradigm sos and cta
carbon creations grip
limb driver pro
sword 3rd plan sight (20,30,40,50yds sighted in) wont shoot past 40 though
truball st360
any quiver that holds arrows i find around my house
magnus buzzcut 4 blade and grim reaper razor cut ss (maybe)
g5 peep
poorman sling


new bow looking into x force hf 6, newbreed genetix, mathew monster 6


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm in the process of building some new longbows. My arrows will be the same though, here's the tentative set ups:

Hickory self flatbow, 67" straight, 75# @ 29.5". 
Hickory sinew backed flatbow, 66" reflexed, 65#-70# @ 29.5".
Hickory takedown flatbow, 66" straight, 65-70# @ 29.5".
Hickory self flatbow, 66" straight, 65# @ 29.5".

Beman ICS Bowhunters, 300 with carbon collars at 30.5". 250 gr Stos with a final weight of 600 gr. 

So far I have most of them roughed out at least. I have the first one ready for finish and decoration, I have the sinew backed bow curing (I still want to do one or two more), and the takedown stave is still curing. The last flatbow needs straightenned and then I can more or less just tiller it in, no big worries. I also have two or three tentatice R/D flatbows in the work that may or may not wind up as good hunting bows.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I will have the following for my setup.

Mathews Z7 25" try to get it up to 63#-65#, started cranking it up yesterday.
Viper Diamondback 5 pin .019 sight set for 20, 30, 40, 50, and 60 yards so far I have it set to 40 and have it border line for 50, going to set the 50 and 60 yard pins once I get my poundage up to where I want it before I go out to Colorado to bowhunt elk.
QAD Ultra Rest HD Pro Series
Easton Axis 400's cut to 25.25" and weight with a 100 grain tip 365 grains on average.
For broadheads I will be using Muzzy MX-3's for elk and will use my 3 blade Bloodrunners for deer and hog.
By the time my bow is at about 65# it should be shooting in the high 260's maybe 270's since it's shooting in the 250 right now at 59#
I will be using a Scott Little Goose release that I just got, I really like it and have shot much better than I did before. I also have a Red Eye peep sight on my bow with my Mathews T5 quiver and I am going to start fletching my arrows with VaneTec HP 2" vanes since they are low priced and are much like blazer vanes. 
For a stabilizer I currently have a Limbsaver Mini S-Coil stabilizer and I would like to get the Axion 4" Harmonic Stabilizer that has the Mathews Harmonic Stabiler and Harmonic Dampers in it and maybe put some green dampers in it to replace the black ones. I will get some pics up later on.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Here's a pic of my bow, btw I made the bow hanger myself (Instead of buying one I said, "heck, I can make one cheaper than I can buy one!" and I did!)

Dangit! The picture's crooked again, oh well, just deal with it!"


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Pse X-force ss gx and Martin mamba*

*PSE X-FORCE SS GX* BEST TREESTAND/BLIND BOW I HAVE EVER HAD
Drwa weight/lenth: #60 at 28inch draw
Sight:Tru Glo Tru Brite Extreme 5 pin 20,30,40,50,60 but the farthest i will shoot a deer is 40
Rest: Octane Hostage Pro
Stabilizer:ISOLATOR G2
Quiver: at the moment a kwikiee Kwiver but i might get a soft loc before season
Arrow: probably carbon express piledriver hunters but maybe gold tip velocity xt's
Broadhead: Rage 2 Blade and Grim Reaper Razor Tips

*MARTIN MAMBA *CURRENTLY IN THE MAIL
Quiver: probably a 3 rivers mini boa 
Arrows: either cedar arrows or maybe easton gamegetters or possibly gold tip traditional xt's just witch ever my archery shop recommends because i am new to the trad game
Broadheads: either zwikeys, magnus buzzcuts, or the phoenix 3 blade single bevel


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

If I had a recurve I would get 6 Easton Axis FMJ's probably 340's with a Muzzy Phantom MX probably 140 grain tip or something heavy in that means and I would most likely get a recurve that is 55# or so.

I too won't shoot a deer past 40 yards as of right now that may change all depending how good I shoot at 50 with my Z7. Yesterday I shot out to 40 yards and I had about a 1" group shooting 2 arrows, I have to move my 40 yard pin up a little bit because it was consistently shooting about 2"-3" high and then I'll get my 50 yard pin set all depending on how well I shoot today, I definitely will get it setif I was shooting as well as I did yesterday and will eventually get my 60 yard pin set once Iget my poundage up to about 63# right now I have it set at about 60# and I will most likely turn it up some more later on today.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ignition kid said:


> If I had a recurve I would get 6 Easton Axis FMJ's probably 340's with a Muzzy Phantom MX probably 140 grain tip or something heavy in that means and I would most likely get a recurve that is 55# or so.


That wouldn't work. _Way_ too stiff.

Carbons denoted with _actual_ spine values (300, 340, 400, etc.) are the easiest to use with trad bows. They're 28/spine deflection. So a 340 is actually about 82# at 28". For a 55# bow you'd have to leave it really long, or use a really heavy point. I use a 30.5" 300 with a 250 gr point out of my 70# trad bows. 

Trad bows require careful spine and arrow selection. 

muzzyman1212- google "Stu Miller's dynamic spine calculator", it will get you really close to what you need in ways of arrows.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i'm gonna be using my alphaburner, maxxis, and AM35.. not sure the final setups yet though


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

will do kegan!


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Lost Creek Longbow 
56" 
~50# @ 27.5"
Shooting Easton 2016's cut to 29.5" with 175 gr. points.
Undecided on broadheads, maybe Magnus Stingers or Steel Force Phatheads.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

hopefully ill have a d340 for a hunting rig but as of right now i have a am32 65 pound 26.5 draw slinging arrows at 281 fps


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

bowtech general, easton st excel arrows, spotthog sight, fuse stabilizer, octane 5 piece quizer, G5 montecs, ripcord arrow rest, anything to 80 yards is in trouble!!!


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

sorry guys i didnt have a pic with the fuse stabilizer


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

I'll be using my
Hoyt Katera at 72#'s 
Spot Hogg Barebones 5 pin
G5 expert II hoyt model rest
Stokerized 10 inch hunter stabilizer
Easton Axis 340's
Rage 2 Blades and G5 T3's


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

How about KE? I'll have 98.3 ft-lbs


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

I dont worry about KE. I worry about kinetic pulse.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

at 60#'s with a 365 grain arrow with a 25" draw I'm getting 255 fps with 53# of k.e, I say that's pretty good for how heavy my arrow weighs and it's all about shot placement anyways. If I was into the whole speed thing I would have gotten a Mathews Monster or Monster XLR8 instead of a Z7.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i was getting 84 ft/lbs of ke last year with my AM35... my burner is less only because it is a 60lber for turkeys and such... the maxxis should be up about 90ftlbs after tuning and new strings


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

This year, the hunting rig will be Axe 6 at 65# and a Sword Apex 3rd plane set for 30,40,50,60,70...Pushing 485 grn 340 FMJs tipped with a Magnus Stinger/Buzzcut, and a Wisker Biscuit to hold it in place... I am getting ruffly 86 on the KE and .540 on momentum at 278 fps...


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

I will be hunting with"The Turtle"this year..Its called the turtle cause the green limb pockets an cam/idler(an its slow).07 Bear Element,extended fiber copper john sight,trusty whisker biscuit rest,vortxx rotating quiver.Gold tip hunter arrow an slick trick magnums..


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

*THIS IS WHAT i AM GOING WITH...*

Strother Infinty 29" 65lbs w/ Stage 1 Strings
Spott hogg Tommy Hogg single up pin in .019
QAD HD rest
Tight Spot quiver
Goldtip Velocity arrows with 3" or 4" feathers and white wraps
G5 Magnum Strikers or 3 Blade Meat Seekers
Whalens Hooker Release


----------



## mathewsshooter9 (Apr 18, 2009)

mathews z7 65lb easton st excell 400s,qadhd, axion gridlok site, axion 4inch stab, mathews quiver, hinky strings 


http://www.hinkystrings.net/ new market MD


----------



## Indianayounggun (Feb 11, 2010)

hoyt turbohawk #54 28"
toxonics solotrac five pin sight
ripcord
carbon express pile driver arrows
rage twoblade
treelimb three arrow quiver
sim scoil 4.5" stabilizer.
trufire edge buckle with foldback
sims frontmounting string stop


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

hmm thats tough. if i dont have a hunting bow, i will use my elite i am getting... my choice has changed possibly, maybe getting a a GT500 instead of an XLR. not sure yet. but if i have a hunting bow it will be either a bowmaddness or a vendetta


----------



## Michigan Bob (Oct 26, 2002)

*Economy Hubnter here.*

The Good ole reliable 06 PSE Bruin.

Killed a lot of deer with this, and the economy the way it is it will go another year.


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

x-force hunter said:


> How about KE? I'll have 98.3 ft-lbs


how do u have 98ft-lbs? When i figure your ke from your setup i only end up with 79ft-lbs. unless u increased the dw.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Wolfey said:


> how do u have 98ft-lbs? When i figure your ke from your setup i only end up with 79ft-lbs. unless u increased the dw.


Its with 70lbs 411gr arrow 330fps


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> Here's a pic of my bow, btw I made the bow hanger myself (Instead of buying one I said, "heck, I can make one cheaper than I can buy one!" and I did!)
> 
> Dangit! The picture's crooked again, oh well, just deal with it!"


thats a sweeet lookin bow, man!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> thats a sweeet lookin bow, man!


Thanks, It sure does shoot good when I do!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Here's a better picture of my Z7.


----------

